
Top 10 System Design Interview Questions for Software Engineers - _nh_
https://hackernoon.com/top-10-system-design-interview-questions-for-software-engineers-8561290f0444
======
flavio81
These are really great questions and it would be the kind of interview i'd
love to have, rather than silly "hackatons" or asking us to write the
Quicksort algorithm from scratch!

